# any furs in calgary/abbeydale



## Silva-Dragon (Mar 18, 2007)

if so reply, your very souls depend on it, they taste like a vanila milk shake C=


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Oct 7, 2022)

Are U stalking me!?

How'd U find out?


----------

